# Anyone wanna trade plants?



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

I have large Anubias Coffeefolia, Anubias Nana, Narrow Leaf Ludwigia, and HUGE sword plants.

anyone? just PM please


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't have anything to offer except pearlweed and javafern and both are covered with hair algae. You could sell them on aquabid.com


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

you have any fish?


----------

